# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Joomla Security Alert

## NetTraptor

Μιας και πολλοί στο awmn το χρησιμοποιούμε θεωρώ καλό να το αναφέρω…




> Επιβεβαιώθηκε ένα πρόβλημα ασφάλειας στο αρχείο weblinks.php, που αφορά όλες τις εκδόσεις του joomla.
> 
> Επίσημο patch δεν έχει εκδοθεί ακόμη, ωστόσο είναι γνωστό ότι:
> 
> 1. δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ασφάλειας για όσα sites δεν έχουν frontend login
> 
> 2. το πρόβλημα μπορεί να ξεπεραστεί και για τα sites που έχουν forntend login, αρκεί α. να απενεργοποιηθεί η δυνατότηρα υποβολής weblinks από τα μέλη και β. να αντικατασταθεί το αρχείο components/com_weblinks/weblinks.php με αυτό.
> 
> Δείτε και στη διεύθυνση http://forum.joomla.org/index.php/topic,70117.0.html
> ...

----------


## pathfinder

Πολύ καλά εκάνες και μας το είπες...οντως πάρα πολύ Joomla Πέφτει τελευταίως!

----------

